# CA16i tuning



## Be One Two (Feb 14, 2003)

greetings from europe, 

I got a Nissan Sunny Coupe b12 with a CA16i engine from 1989(90 bhp.. yeah..). 
over here there aren't that much parts avaible for this engine. but i still want to tune it a little.. mayb a small turbo conversion.. 
but I'm more thinking about twin webers en other cams. 
can you get them over there or do I have to do an engine swap?


----------



## Be One Two (Feb 14, 2003)

ah forget it.. it seems that you don't even know how to answer my simple question.. 

I hope you can explain that..


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

get your question over the sentra, b11-b12 section, there are plenty of infos for you there !!


----------

